# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local Association Secretaries discussion >  Skype Video Conferencing

## Apiarist

Thank you to all the Local Association secretaries who took part or expressed interest in taking part in the Skype video conferencing of the Local Association Secretaries' meeting on Saturday 17 November. The technology did not let us down and there was positive and constructive discussion and contributions from those taking part. I would hope that in the future others will be interested and willing to give this method of attending meetings a try. It is intended in particular to benefit those Secretaries (and in the case of the Council and AGM, ordinary Members as well) who live more than a comfortable day's travelling distance from the meeting centre in Perth. I look forward to welcoming more of you in the future. Thank you. Apiarist - AKA Alasdair Joyce, Web Master.

----------


## Calum

Super idea. What about a Skype meeting for beekeepers that are spread out so have no other chance to join an association meeting?

----------

